# hissing, misting, simple spitter



## Village_Haunt (Dec 1, 2006)

For those of you looking for that hissing, misting, simple spitters for your prop.
Here you go... You can use a simple washer machine cold water solenoid, or sprinkler valve.








Also I made a quick video this morning that should take care of most questions.
http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/PICTURES/SPITTER/?action=view&current=WATERSPITTERrev-B.flv
FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARE OUT THERE WORKING ON YOUR PROJECTS ALREADY... GOOD JOB!!! 

BTW,
I got an Electronics Learning Lab from Radio Shack, so look forward to DIY Halloween electronics in the future from Village Haunt.

Happy Father's Day.
VH


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Great idea, VH! Thanks for the video. 

Mike C.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks a milliion!!! When I get home tomorrow, I'm going to start tinkering with using my bypass air line to spit.


----------



## Lakeside haunt (Jul 25, 2007)

wow it looks really simple and easy I might have to try it.


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

What sprinkler head do you use? I want a good mister. Would any solenoid work? I want to recreate the acid spitter. I have a air compressor I don't want to keep pressing the trigger manually. Thanks


----------



## Village_Haunt (Dec 1, 2006)

There is not sprinkler hear, just a piece of old hose.
To change the mist pattern, simply change the air pressure and hose diameter.
Any DC solenoid will work.
I don't like using AC voltage and water together with children!
Good luck.
And please ask more questions if you have any.

This video (Same as above) should take care of most questions.
http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i1...ITTERrev-B.flv
VH


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

What is the metal rod inserted into the solenoid that goes into the hose?


----------



## Village_Haunt (Dec 1, 2006)

Compressed Air > DC Solenoid > common steel or copper tube > inserted into the common rubber or plastic hose.
There is nothing special here (See video) Just start slappin' the parts together and you will see it is pretty simple.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Would somthing like this work for the solenoid?

http://www.monsterguts.com/pneumatics/air-valves/2-way-solenoid-valve/prod_55.html


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you SOOOOO much! I was looking for a way to make a 'spitter' without dealing w/ solenoids. This is only my 2nd yr haunting and I gotta admit solenoids intimidate me. Thanks to your video I made a wonderful spitter with things I had laying around the garage... _well technically things my husband had laying around lol _It will have to be engaged manually but I plan on walking the kids thru the haunt anyway and I think it will be pretty easy to hide the switch. Thanks again, you've made my day!


----------



## Ethan (Jul 10, 2007)

NewbieHaunter said:


> Thank you SOOOOO much! I was looking for a way to make a 'spitter' without dealing w/ solenoids. This is only my 2nd yr haunting and I gotta admit solenoids intimidate me. Thanks to your video I made a wonderful spitter with things I had laying around the garage... _well technically things my husband had laying around lol _It will have to be engaged manually but I plan on walking the kids thru the haunt anyway and I think it will be pretty easy to hide the switch. Thanks again, you've made my day!


Selenoids are intimidating at first, but once you start "playing" with them, you'll never go back! There is a weath of knowledge on here, just play safe!


----------



## Village_Haunt (Dec 1, 2006)

Hacknslash ,
Yes that solenoid will work fine.

NewbieHaunter,
Cool I am glad you can use my silly time wasting ideas...

VH is in the house!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Would this not work for spraying some victim decorations with fake blood? Give it a splatter/spray look.


----------



## Village_Haunt (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sure it would. 
WOW, you brought back this thread from the dead (2006).


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha - I just joined this week. I was flipping through threads and found this.


----------



## Grouf (Jan 23, 2010)

Village_Haunt said:


> I am sure it would.
> WOW, you brought back this thread from the dead (2006).


Heh, I'm glad he did. Really simplified what I had in mind for trying the same thing. Thanks for sharing (a long time ago)...


----------



## bayou reaper (Mar 12, 2005)

I did basically the same thing but used a simpler method to have complete control of the spray. I ran plastic tubing around 30' around 2 1/2" from end put a small split in it and inserted copper tubing into it and taped it together. Ran this end through a 6' cobra. The other copper end was submerged in water. At the other end of the 30' plastic hose was inserted onto this.

Larger Image | Aubuchon Hardware

and the other end to the compressor hose. I did it this way so it would be random and as much or little hissing per TOT.


----------

